# a few funny pics



## stevo2006 (May 8, 2006)

http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g268/ ... e01112.jpg

http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g268/ ... ge0067.jpg

http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g268/ ... sic010.jpg


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Just love the airliner :lol:


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

ObiWan said:


> Just love the airliner :lol:


Nicely done too...


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

TThriller said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Just love the airliner :lol:
> ...


Dave, you grown some stickers or a David Beckham fan?


----------

